# Road Bike or Hybrid for first long ride??



## ackp17 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello! I'm doing my first long distance ride, the Colorado Bike MS, which is a two day, 150mile road ride from north Denver to Ft. Collins, CO and back. I currently own a 2003 Jamis Coda Comp, a hybrid, which has been great for riding short distances, but I wonder if "upgrading" to a road bike would really give me that much more of an ease and speed advantage. I'm looking at the Fuji Finest 1.0, but don't know enough about the difference in components to know if I'd really be doing myself any favors and just be out $800 for nothing! I have received different opinion on my Coda Comp...some saying it has "mountain bike" gearing, others saying the gearing is no different than a road bike. Some say my current Coda will be great for the ride, others saying I'd be crazy to want to ride it vs. a road bike and it'll take me twice as long to finish. Any advice & opinions would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!

Spec links to both bikes:

Jamis Coda Comp
http://www.epinions.com/bicycles_2003_Jamis_Coda_Comp/display_~full_specs

Fuji Finest 1.0
http://2009.fujibikes.com/Womens/Sport/Finest10.aspx


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

When is this thing?

There's no question a properly fitted road bike would be better than a hybrid for a super long ride, IF the person has had a chance to get their body acclimated to the new riding position.

If you plan on getting this bike and hoping on and doing this ride.....I'd suggest sticking with what your body is used to. With a month or so to get used to it.....a road bike would almost certainly be better.

Gearing difference is potentially a huge issue especially in Colorado where it's probably hilly. But I see the particular road bike you're looking at has a triple crank so in this particular case going to different gears wouldn't be a big deal.

Still, I wouldn't spend $800 to do just one ride. 75 miles a day really isn't that big of a deal if you're going your own pace. But if you think you might like road biking otherwise it's probably a good move to do this ride on one. Just make sure you leave plenty of time to work out any fitting or other issues.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with Hank and just have some add-ons.

If your Coda is set up pretty much like the one at the link (saddle at roughly the same level as the handlebar), you'll do fine. _For long rides_, the bad thing about a lot of hybrids is that the handlebars are much too high in relation to the saddle, making the rider sit bolt-upright. That causes two problems: a huge amount of air resistance, especially in strong headwinds, and almost the entire weight of the rider resting on the butt instead of the weight being distributed between butt and arms/hands. Ouch.

And as Hank said, going at your own pace is crucial, especially at the beginnnig of the day. The temptation to stay with the "faster" riders from the start is huge—resist it, even if it means you'll ride by yourself for a while.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wim said:


> Agree with Hank and just have some add-ons.
> 
> If your Coda is set up pretty much like the one at the link (saddle at roughly the same level as the handlebar), you'll do fine. _For long rides_, the bad thing about a lot of hybrids is that the handlebars are much too high in relation to the saddle, making the rider sit bolt-upright. That causes two problems: a huge amount of air resistance, especially in strong headwinds, and almost the entire weight of the rider resting on the butt instead of the weight being distributed between butt and arms/hands. Ouch.
> 
> .


Wim beat me to it.....

Upright, weight on the butt=Bad
Bars level/lower than saddle= More equal weight distribution= Good


----------



## ackp17 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thanks so much for the advice! My event is the last weekend in June, so I've got some time yet to train. Of course I want a shiny new bike, but I will resist the temptation like you suggest & stick with my Coda to see if I enjoy this type of riding. I know what you mean about wanting to keep up with the group! Had my first training ride with some seasoned riders on nice road bikes, and I just about killed myself trying to keep up. I will just have to let them go ahead and like you said, go at my own pace. 

Again, I really appreciate the time you all took to respond!


----------

